# Check for Updates Pop-Up Won't Go Away



## JayNoSnax (Nov 19, 2021)

I just installed OBS -- and the second time I fired it up, the "Check for Updates Box" popped up -- and it won't go away!

I have closed the program and opened it several times -- and every time I launch it, the box comes up and won't close. 
I've rebooted my computer -- and it keep coming up every time I launch OBS.

Anyone have an idea on how to make it stop?


----------



## dijikul (Nov 19, 2021)

Several users are reporting this same issue, myself included, on reddit in this post here: https://www.reddit.com/r/obs/comments/omh1f6/check_for_updates_automatically/

It appears to be affected anyone with an M1 chip, myself included.


----------



## JayNoSnax (Nov 20, 2021)

Okay -- I think I may have figured it out...
1. Go to Settings
2. In General, uncheck the box next to "Automatically check for updates on Start Up"
3. Click Apply
4. Click Okay
5. Quit OBS and restart OBS.

When I did this the first time, it did not work -- the box rechecked itself.
But when I did it a second time, it did work!


----------



## Daniel4-Scratch (Feb 22, 2022)

JayNoSnax said:


> Okay -- I think I may have figured it out...
> 1. Go to Settings
> 2. In General, uncheck the box next to "Automatically check for updates on Start Up"
> 3. Click Apply
> ...


Thanks! Your an absolute legend!


----------

